# Outward faceing paw



## Milliethecokapoo (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey Guys. I gota 3 yr old bitch. millie. 
I have noticed her licking her right hand paw recently and i have noticed at times faces outwards. She seems totally OK still VERY active runs on it fine doesnt appear to be phased by it it all. Its consistenly only her right paw. I researched and seen a few cases of elbow bone alinement but only common in large dogs. Shes a toy. Just under 10kgs. Any advise would be appreciated 🙂 Andy, Millies Human 🙂


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Dogs are amazingly resilient about showing pain and often carry on even if things are sore so to be honest I would be getting it checked out by a vet or veterinary physio. Licking can often be a sign that the paw is hurting and the way she is sat in that photo looks like she is avoiding putting full weight on that leg whilst sat.

It could just be a minor strain or sprain which requires painkillers and resting or a sign of something more serious but you won't know unless you get it checked out.


----------

